

“Add Support to ActionScript in HTML” W3C Proposal - bananaoomarang
https://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-html/2015Feb/0004.html

======
Ronsenshi
> PS. I also don't understand why the different HTML tags have to use
> different names to properties that have the same functionality."href" vs
> "src", "value" vs "content", "name" vs "id"... it's chaotic, inconsistent,
> and needlessly complex.

Judging by that seems like a bad attempt at trolling. Or a horrendous lack of
awareness about outside world.

~~~
bananaoomarang
I'm leaning towards bad trolling, worded the way it is I'm not sure it can be
serious!

------
Coogle
This is absolutely hilarious

